# Rekrutierung Ankerplatz (Thrall-Horde) & 2. Raidlead gesucht



## Grandisoo (5. Oktober 2018)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*+++Gildenwerbung+++
Horde, Thrall, ü20*

 ​*Aufgepasst!*

www.ankerplatz-gil.de

Anker lassen und zurück lehnen.
Unsere Gilde Ankerplatz auf dem Server Thrall wurde gegründet, um gemeinsam mit unseren Mitstreitern dem Alltag zu entfliehen.

Geplant ist, gemeinsam unter dem Banner der Horde den jeweils aktuellen Raidcontent im Schwieirgkeitsgrad Normal (NHC) und Heroisch (HC) einmal wöchentlich (samstags, 20:00 Uhr bis open end, mindestens jedoch bis 24:00 Uhr) zu bestreiten.

 

Unser Ziel ist es hierbei nicht schnellstmöglich den Schlachtzug zu legen, sondern dass wir miteinander Spaß haben &#8211; auch wenn das bedeutet, dass wir länger brauchen.
Das A und O hierbei ist ein angenehmes und freundschaftliches Gildenklima.

 

Für unsere Raids steht uns unser erfahrener und geduldiger Raidleiter Timothy zur Seite, welcher uns mit seinen Taktiken und Boss-Erklärungen zum Erfolg führt.

Damit es zwischenzeitlich nicht zu ruhig wird, bieten unsere beiden Eventleiter Michelle & Marc die nötige Abwechslung, indem sie Gilden interne Events (Wettbewerbe, Schnitzeljagd, Minispiele, etc.) durchführen.

Darüberhinaus organisieren sich unsere Mitglieder zu gemeinsamen Gruppen zum leveln, oder für Mythic+ Instanzen.

 

Wir suchen stetig nach neuen Mitgliedern, welche uns in unserer Sache unterstützen und mit 100% Herzblut dabei sind.
Die Charakterstufe und das Gearscore ist uns dabei nicht wichtig, da wir darauf bedacht sind, damit das Miteinander funktioniert.

 

Bei Interesse kannst Du dich bei unserem Human Resources Offizier Alex melden, gerne stehen Dir aber auch alle anderen Offiziere und Mitglieder der Gilde zur Verfügung.

 

Du möchtest Teil unserer Gilde sein?
Dann melde Dich noch heute bei einem unserer Offiziere oder direkt bei der Gildenleitung!

 

Hinweis!
Beachte bitte: unsere Gilde befindet sich im Moment im Aufbau. Derzeit findet kein Raid statt.
Desweiteren sind wir nicht nach Ausschau von neuen Mitgliedern, welche den schnellen Erfolg, oder hohes Gearscore suchen.
Ankerplatz ist ein gemütliches Zuhause, um den Alltag hinter sich zu lassen. Dementsprechend sind bei uns vor allem Leute willkommen, welche es ruihg angehen wollen, aber dennoch aktiv sind!

 

*ALLGEMEINE ANFORDERUNGEN*
Um unserer Gilde beizutreten, sind nur wenige Dinge zu erfüllen.

- Du bist mindestens 20 Jahre alt
- Du bist mindestens zwei, bis drei mal die Woche online
- Du wirfst nicht gleich das Handtuch, wenn etwas nicht gelingt
- Das Miteinander ist Dir wichtiger als schnelle Erfolge

 

*DAS KÖNNEN WIR DIR BIETEN*
- ein angenehmes & lustiges Gildenklima
- einen eigenen Teamspeak-Server
- eine aktive WhatsApp Gruppe
- eine eigene Webseite www.ankerplatz-gil.de
- einen eigenen Gildenshop
- Erfahrene Offiziere für die Raid- und Eventleitung
- Raidzeiten: samstags von 20:00 Uhr bis open end (mindestens jedoch bis 24:00 Uhr)
- Geduld und Toleranz

 

Derzeit suchen wir folgende Klassen und Spezialisierungen:
Im Moment werden alle Klassen und Spezialisierungen zur Verstärkung unserers Teams gesucht!

 

Gildenmeister
Marcel (Battle-Tag: Errol#21877)

 

Human resources
Alex (Battle-Tag: Grandisoo#2281)

 

Raidleitung
Timothy (Battle-Tag: Teramur#2584)

 

Eventleitung
Michelle (Battle-Tag: Müsli#2943)
Marc (Battle-Tag: Marc#2497)

 

Liebe Grüße,
Ankerplatz


----------



## Grandisoo (9. Oktober 2018)

Wir haben vorerst ein Aufnahmestop!

Melde mich wieder, sobald es weitergeht!

 

LG


----------



## Grandisoo (15. Oktober 2018)

Aufnahmestop ist aufgehoben !

 

Wir rekrutieren wieder !

 

LG


----------



## Grandisoo (18. Oktober 2018)

Wir haben noch reichlich Platz !

LG


----------



## Grandisoo (27. Oktober 2018)

Wir suchen derzeit noch Mages und Heiler.

 

LG


----------

